# When tablesaws attack!



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Well, I must say quite honestly that I never thought it would happen to me.

I'll be the first one to admit I take safety seriously in the workshop. I wear ear and eye protection, a dust mask, have my DC going full blast. I keep fingers away from spinning blades and use push sticks when and where needed. That being said, I don't use push sticks as often as I should, preferring to use my hands and fingers to control the wood.

This Tuesday, I did something so incredibly stupid, I'm almost embarrased to talk about it amongst my peers. I'm in the final stages of finishing a liquor/wine cabinet for a client and just have a few things left to do. Running the last few pieces of Cherry through to use as bottle holders and when I got to the last piece, my mind must have wandered for just a second and all the common sense I've used over the years went for a walk at a crucial moment.

As I ripped the last piece, for some reason which I still can't fathom, I reached for the cut off piece, lying to the left of my blade while it was still powered on. As I reached for it, my brain must have finally realized the stupidity of what I was about to do, but a little too later. I introduced my right thumb to the power of a spinning Diablo blade and the result was as you might expect, the blade won the battle.

I must have a woodworking angel sitting on my shoulder for instead of trying to collect a piece of missing thumb, I was looking at a healthy chunk of skin and flesh carved out of the side of my thumb. I swore at myself and my stupidity, cursed my mind for wandering at a crucial moment and shut down the tablesaw, took off my ear protection, mask, shut down the DC and grabbed a couple of pieces of paper towel and applied pressure, afraid to look at what I had done to myself.

After a few moments, I carefully removed the paper towel and was pissed at the mess I had made of my thumb. A visit to the hospital, which I was sure would end with a skin graft, at the very least, ended 3 hours later with the doctor telling me how lucky I had been, no real damage was done.

So, in a few days, I will be back in the workshop, ready to finish up the project but I have ordered a Shark Guard for my tablesaw. The original blade guard had been taken off a long time ago as I found it more of a bother and hinderance, something that was installed to annoy me rather than protect me.

I've changed my mind…..


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

In the event of a "tie" the tablesaw wins.

Sorry to hear this and hope you recover quickly.

I also did just what you did. Now my right hand baby finger has the nail on the top of my finger, instead of the face of the finger.


----------



## Alonso83 (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm glad that you are ok. No matters how much experience anyone may have or how many years you been working with blades, it only takes a second to get distracted and accidents to happen. I guess that now you have learned the lesson, (the hard way), but again I hope you heal fast and get back on track soon.

Alonso


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks, it's killing me not to be out there but….


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

thanks for sharing the story. if it helps just 1 person to rethink an operation - then it has served it's purpose. and I believe it'll make more than just 1 person to rethink something and be more attentive. including you 

hope to see you back in the shop ASAP.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Don, that was a close call. I hope you get back into the shop soon.


----------



## Paul2274 (Nov 17, 2009)

At least your thumb will heal and have another good shop day soon. Get well soon.

Everybody be honest…. As you read Don's story did wince and grab your thumb??? I know I did.

I did let go of my thumb when Don said that he still had his thumb attached to his hand and that is all that matters.

Paul


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Scary, but thanks for the reminder.

No matter how serious we are about safety, everyone is subject to have that split-second where the brain changes lanes without our conscious consent. That's how most shop accidents happen.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks Paul.

I think the bottom line is I got 'comfortable' with what I was doing. I had 15 repetitive cuts to make and I was down to the last one and BINGO!! 1 second was all it took. I'm not a careless person but I can get complacent and that's what cost me.

I took my stupidity in stride and chastised myself for doing something so stupid. My wife, on the other hand, repeats how lucky I was and demanded that I re-attach a blade guard.


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for sharing and glad is wasn't as bad as it could have been. I guess you can tell everyone that Santa gave you a thumb for Christmas.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Santa gave me the thumbs up )


----------



## KevinVan (Oct 9, 2009)

Don,
Sorry to hear about this. I too know the feeling of what can happen when you let your mind wander.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/11853
I can say without a doubt, it was the fastest split second in my life.
My doc says it will be a full year before my wound will be fully healed.
I now have a saw with a usable guard and when the guard is off I have sleds and jigs to help keep me away from the blade. I will never again trust my skills over safety.


----------



## Walnut_Weasel (Jul 30, 2009)

I have nearly done the same on the bandsaw of all things. I was in a hurry - and for no good reason either. I finished making a cut and for just a brief second my mind went on autopilot to grab a small cutoff left against the blade after my pass. Luckily I snapped back into in time to stop my hand. Ever since then as soon as I start to get the feeling that I am hurring, I stop what I am doing and leave the shop for awhile to give my mind time to slow down and reset.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

wow Don sorry for your injury but I'm glad it's not a total loss of your finger.Thanks for reminding us to keep are thoughts on what were doing. It only takes a second. So far I still have all ten fingers but I've shook then hand of many woodworkers who can't say the same.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Glad you will be OK Don. Sorry to hear about the injury.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks to all for the well wishes. The thumb is starting to heal…slowly.

Luckily I have one Christmas I can finish up, applying oil to a Cherry project.

The others will have to be IOU's and rain checks, don't think I'm going to be able to get back to the workshop in time which makes me sad….


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

Don,
I'm really sorry to hear about your thumb, it amazes me to think about how lucky you were to not being much worst off. 
I did much the same thing about ten years ago. I was lucky that it barely drew blood. It was enough to put the fear of God in me.
My saw is sitting out in the shop right now with the gaurd off, There is honestky only one reason it is off right now. I was in too much of a hurry and to lazy to put it back on before I left the shop for the day. It will be on in the next 5 mins.
Thanks for the wake up call.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Well folks, after being out of commission for two weeks, the thumb is well on it's way to being healed and I'm hoping to be back in the workshop next week. Still a small divot where a chunk of skin and flesh are missing but the wound is closing up nicely.

Thanks for all the well wishes.

Have a very Merry (and safe) Christmas…..


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm back in the saddle!!!

Not as soon as I wanted to be back out there but better later than never.

Very cautious pushing that first piece through the tablesaw but all is good )


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Don, I'm very sorry for your injury, but glad that it was not as severe as mine. I wish you would have read my blog around Christmas, as I had lost the end of my right ring fingertip down to the first knuckle. It happened pretty much the same way yours did and as I read yours the same anger and feelings I felt came back to me in a rush. You just can't explain why you did what you did, it happens so fast. My wife reacted the same. I wrote that blog hopeing to stop it from happening to someone else. In a way, I feel I failed you. I am so glad it was not worse. God Bless, mike


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Welcome home, a little older and a lot wiser as are all of us who at one time may have become complacent.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for posting this….I know some folks would be embarrased about posting a mistake (myself included)...but these posts remind us that we all make mistakes….and that those mistakes are quite dangerous around the machinery that we commonly use….everytime I see one of these posts…I read it….I want to constantly remind myself to take safety very seriously…and thank heavens you were not seriously injured….always good to get the lesson without severe consequences.

One thing for sure…due to this post and several others….I have kept my blade guard in place….and although it is an inconvenience sometimes….I am really glad it is there.


----------



## mckenziedrums (Jan 11, 2010)

"Honey…. I found out how to keep myself safe… There's this truck coming in a couple days and it's going to drop off this thing called a Saw Stop…"

If that works for you let me know… I'll place an order too.


----------



## varmintjcl (Jan 4, 2010)

Reading these posts makes me very cautious and aware around my new table saw. Luckly I don't have to be in any kind of hurry so I try to be extra carefull before starting the saw. After my first mishap I had to stop & come on here to read about safety again. One thing I wasn't warned about was to make sure you keep your fingers clear of the t-slots when moving the fence. Ouch!!! Now if thats the only injury I ever get, I'll be happy.


----------

